# Wheel Base for a belly blade?



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey gang, 
I'm looking to outfit my dump with a belly blade but Im not sure how long of a wheel base you need to run one?

I'm not going to be plowing the roads, only one 3/4 mile driveway if needed. The main use will be grading a few private gravel driveways close to the same length. I could go with a Agritek scraper but then I would have to drag one of the tractors around.

The truck is a ex propane hauler so the wheelbase isnt that long....










thanks!
Ian


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

bump, 34" frame width and 12'6" wheel base


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

I would check with the Local DOT and Michigan State Police before you spend the Money on a Belly Blade.....They have issues with the width on these Plows....


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Matson Snow;1466656 said:


> I would check with the Local DOT and Michigan State Police before you spend the Money on a Belly Blade.....They have issues with the width on these Plows....


Only the idiots who don't know the difference between actual and potential width.

I know, I know. But between this, the cell phone and the 10,001 on CMV's, these idiots need to step back and realize what they are doing to the folks paying their salaries. Snyder said he wanted to make MI more business friendly. Putting these idiots in their place would be a good start.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Fully angle the blade . Measure outside to outside. No wider than 102". I know the DOT can be a real pain over all this.I know here in Osceola county the local motor carrier , this is how they measured the blade width.


----------

